# Help with another ID



## Springer Tom (Sep 7, 2010)

Need an ID on this one,wooden grips and wooden wheels measure approximately 25".Any info greatly appreciated,thanks Tom


----------



## slick (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't know much about the real early stuff like this but i'd say it's a pre 30's bike for sure because of the roller style chain. It's not a typical skiptooth or standard chain.


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the response. After a couple of days of looking around, I found some literature on the Corbin Duplex hub and that appears to be pre-1908 if what I found is correct.....would love to get some additional info on this bike.Also, who is the wooden wheel restoration expert around here? I would like to find out the correct color and finish of these wheels but I would say I have to find out the identity of the bike first....thanks again fellas, Tom


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 9, 2010)

*Got more info/pictures*







Got some more info, should have had it in the first place....32 spoke front wheel, 36 spoke rear wheel, apparently the headbadge was attached with screws or rivets,bottom hole is about 6 o'clock top hole is a little to the right of 12 o'clock, holes are about 3" apart, crank hanger is split with 2 bolts and nuts securing crank,5 digit serial number with a sideways R above it....bike may have originally red and fork may have nickel,not sure......Thanks again for any info


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 9, 2010)

the chain looks like a block style chain (link,block,link) that would put it to early 1900's maybe 1890's. the BB bolts like that are to hold the bearing cups in. that too is a very early 1900's thing. as far as who made it? i don't know, however the usual suspects might apply. columbia or pope?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2010)

Tom,
Is there a patent # on the rear hub arm? If so, what is it? Sometimes you can date from that....
bri.


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 12, 2010)

bricycle,there is no patent number on the hub or brake arm but there is another number....325814.Any info greatly appreciated,thanks Tom


----------



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2010)

I cut out some info I had found on dating by Patent dates every 5 years. Here is the breakdown;
1890: 418,665
1895: 531,619
1900: 640,167
1905: 778,834
1910: 945,010
1915: 1,123,212
1920: 1,326,899
1925: 1,521,590
1930: 1,742,181
bri.


----------

